# Lorry Drivers



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

When you're in a lorry restricted to 57mph, what is the point of trying to overtake another lorry, which is also restricted to 57mph, when it's doing 57mph??

You stupid, inbred, red cap wearing, good for nothing, annoy me on a friday morning twats.










*Breaker Breaker Good Buddy,
We're a pair of fuckwits.*


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> When you're in a lorry restricted to 57mph, what is the point of trying to overtake another lorry, which is also restricted to 57mph, when it's doing 57mph??
> 
> You stupid, inbred, red cap wearing, good for nothing, annoy me on a friday morning twats.
> 
> ...


One of them might be chipped to 60mph....


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Irish Sancho said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > When you're in a lorry restricted to 57mph, what is the point of trying to overtake another lorry, which is also restricted to 57mph, when it's doing 57mph??
> ...


Good point! I feel bad slating them now! :lol: :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> > GoingTTooFast said:
> ...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

GoingTTooFast said:


> When you're in a lorry restricted to 57mph, what is the point of trying to overtake another lorry, which is also restricted to 57mph, when it's doing 57mph??
> 
> You stupid, inbred, red cap wearing, good for nothing, annoy me on a friday morning twats.
> 
> ...


Were you lorry spotting from a bridge? :wink:


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

simple they do this deliberately to annoy motorists, they have a shÃ­tty job and to relieve their boredom they play games with motorists.

i was travelling down south last year and theres a bit of the m74 that is 2 lanes, 2 lorries were travelling less than 60mph and side by side with neither going any faster. after much peeping of horns and flashing lights nothing improved so me and another car ended up overtaking on the hard shoulder.

These Ã¡ss holes are playing games to the point motorists are taking chances they would not normally take.

Dont know how many times i have hurled abuse at lorry drivers and van drivers, they really are a menace.

To all van drivers and lorry drivers

GET A FOOKIN JOB YOU ENJOY :evil:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Small Fat fookin Bullies the lot of them.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

sare^baw's said:


> i was travelling down south last year and theres a bit of the m74 that is 2 lanes, 2 lorries were travelling less than 60mph and side by side with neither going any faster. after much peeping of horns and flashing lights nothing improved so me and another car ended up overtaking on the hard shoulder.


That was a nice safe way of handling the situation then :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> sare^baw's said:
> 
> 
> > i was travelling down south last year and theres a bit of the m74 that is 2 lanes, 2 lorries were travelling less than 60mph and side by side with neither going any faster. after much peeping of horns and flashing lights nothing improved so me and another car ended up overtaking on the hard shoulder.
> ...


Hard shoulders are wasted lanes. Labour was examining to use them at busy hours for traffic. Excellent idea.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

vlastan said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > sare^baw's said:
> ...


Yeah until a Mum breaks down with 2 kids on board and u undertake on the hard shoulder as they are getting out to sit on the banking and pile into them like a complete Prescott. :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > scott28tt said:
> ...


The idea is that there will be regular parking spaces/breakdown spots. So you can safely put your car there away from the hard shoulder lane that is now used for traffic.

Don't forget...what happens if you breakdown on an A road that is dual carriageway with 70 mph limit and no hard shoulder? Do you get mothers and kids getting killed daily? :roll: What will be the difference if this applies to motorways too?


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

Leg said:


> Yeah until a Mum breaks down with 2 kids on board and u undertake on the hard shoulder as they are getting out to sit on the banking and pile into them like a complete Prescott. :roll:


why a mum with 2 kids, why not a dad with 2 kids, or 1 kid or 5 kids :lol:

anyway i have good eyesight and i could see well ahead that the lane was clear, i do value my own life as well you know. :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

sare^baw's said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah until a Mum breaks down with 2 kids on board and u undertake on the hard shoulder as they are getting out to sit on the banking and pile into them like a complete Prescott. :roll:
> ...


Well I just picked an example, Mum, Dad, Grandma, it matters not. We are getting more lanes on the Yorkshire part of the M1 and parts of the M62 over the next couple of years, but not at the expense of the hard shoulder. Parking spots are all very well but you cant be guaranteed to reach a parking spot.

They wont do it anyway as in this day and age you cant have a cup of tea without the H&S bods saying you should wear a heat proof glove, never mind removing the hard shoulder.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

You are moving away from the point Lorry Drivers are they WANKERS or not


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

bl**dy lorry drivers!! when going down the A1 earlier this month, thats all they ever did!! What a bunch of low life, fat, overpaid (they shouldnt be paid at all), load of bull.

it happened so many times in the space of 100miles it was beyond a joke. Surely they should be limited to the left hand lane only? 
Travelling at 70mph, and everyone knows how hilly the A1 is, then straight after a hill, both lanes are blocked and restricted to 50mph with a lorry in each lane trying to overtake - could cause serious pileups. Lorrys should only be out at night!

bloody congestion causing, pollution causing, Cleatus named b*ggers..... :evil:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> You are moving away from the point Lorry Drivers are they WANKERS or not


No, most are good blokes who know how to drive. Being School Holidays the standard of driving and average speeds are lower, due to the additional parent and grandparents who can get within 10mph of the limit then turn without signalling.

I is actually a pleasure to follow a wagon being driven "correctly"


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

I had a great trip yesterday - the length of the A14, which for those of you lucky enough NOT to have to use it, is a dual carriageway from Felixstowe & Harwich (major container ports) to the rest of the UK.

It's usually infested with trucks playing slow-overtake.

I wasn't in a hurry. Luckily.

Having followed one couple of dancing HGVs for a few miles, one eventually got past the other, and pulled in. I overtook - slowly - whereupon the just-been-overtaken truck pulled out to get back past the first over-taker (following this?).

So I pulled in, in front of the first over-taker, and slowed to about 45-50mph - not suddenly or dangerously, just took my foot off the accelerator and kept a close watch on my mirrors! Once the over-taking truck was alongside me and past his mate on the inside lane, I just accelerated out of the way, and he pulled in - having completed a (for dancing HGVs) rapid pass of the other truck.

Result ... the queue of cars behind weren't held up for another 2-3 miles while the trucks pi55ed about with each other again.

Perhaps this is the solution? Assisted overtaking for trucks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> I had a great trip yesterday - the length of the A14, which for those of you lucky enough NOT to have to use it, is a dual carriageway from Felixstowe & Harwich (major container ports) to the rest of the UK.
> 
> It's usually infested with trucks playing slow-overtake.
> 
> ...


  great idea


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

sare^baw's said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah until a Mum breaks down with 2 kids on board and u undertake on the hard shoulder as they are getting out to sit on the banking and pile into them like a complete Prescott. :roll:
> ...


What if said twat in lorry had a blow out just as you were underetaking like an irresponsible motorist..... 

Youre not a lorry driver are you on the way to work! :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Should make the stick to lane 1 only.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Should make the stick to lane 1 only.


You are right, although you get a tractor or Nissan Micra doing 30mph in the inside lane, so bit tricky then. IMHO The frustration caused by HGVs taking 3 miles to overtake each other causes more delays and accidents (see other posts in this thread) than speeding though.

Personally, I'd have the long distance heavy freight (ie all the containers that get moved out of Felixstowe, Harwich and the other major container ports) put on the railway network. Let the truck drivers retrain as train pilots.

I'd also have a large duty payable by all the European HGVs that come across on the ferries with many-hundred-gallon tanks of cheap Polish diesel.

Who'd vote for me?

In the meantime, whenever I have the time, I'll repeat the "slow a trucker today" experiment :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Open up the canals to heavy frieght


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

A few years ago I was on the Wallingford to Henley road (for those that know it). Its a normal A road but there is a section with a crawler lane up a very steep hill.

A lorry had pissed me off for some reason, can't remember what it was.

Anyway I pulled in front of him in the slow lane and a number of cars started to go past us. I took my foot off the accelerator and just used the hill to slow me down to about 15mph. As there were cars in the outside lane he had no choice but to do the same, but started honking his horn in frustration.

As soon as the cars had passed he of course pulled out into the outside lane to overtake me, whereupon I just fucked off at full throttle feeling very pleased with myself, leaving him struggling to get up the hill.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

mmmm, not the nicest thing to have done.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> mmmm, not the nicest thing to have done.


Now you support the lorries? 

Revenge was sweet, so well done Carlos. Now they know how we feel when we get stuck behind them. :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No im all for banning caravans - they really get on my tits. lorries - just daft with this lets see whos 56mph is the best. However you didnt do anyone any faves but i see your point. Not saying i agree with it, not disagree,


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

sare^baw's said:


> simple they do this deliberately to annoy motorists, they have a shÃ­tty job and to relieve their boredom they play games with motorists.
> 
> i was travelling down south last year and theres a bit of the m74 that is 2 lanes, 2 lorries were travelling less than 60mph and side by side with neither going any faster. after much peeping of horns and flashing lights nothing improved so me and another car ended up overtaking on the hard shoulder.
> 
> ...


you fucking asshole :-*


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> sare^baw's said:
> 
> 
> > simple they do this deliberately to annoy motorists, they have a shÃ­tty job and to relieve their boredom they play games with motorists.
> ...


Said the lorry driver


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> A few years ago I was on the Wallingford to Henley road (for those that know it). Its a normal A road but there is a section with a crawler lane up a very steep hill.
> 
> A lorry had pissed me off for some reason, can't remember what it was.
> 
> ...


That's the time when you hope that there are not roadworks with a red light just over the hill.... :wink:

I sometimes 'over slow' to keep the truckers honest, but you have to realise they are awfully big to start playing games with - Might is Right etc.
Most time one can easilt get ahead and away.

M42/A42 north towards M1 is notorious for slowvertaking truckers, but I see ther are some sections for trial now where all trucks must stay left.

It's the one's that see you closing fast and could easily wait 10 secs to slowvertake, but pull out deliberately seemingly just to hold you up. Happens every day. Why worry? There are also plenty of considerate, friendly, highly traffic-aware and skilled driving truckers out there.

I'd still hold the fucking lot up in my Volvo. :lol:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

garyc said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > It's the one's that see you closing fast and could easily wait 10 secs to slowvertake, but pull out deliberately seemingly just to hold you up. Happens every day.


They pull out in order to preserve the momentum of the TINY speed
advantage they have over the truck they are about to crawl past.

But don't get me wrong I'm NOT on the tr(f)uckers side,
in fact I think it's the ONLY subject that I have ever flamed about:-

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ay&start=0


----------

